# Do you think this is horrible?



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I love this set for my kitchen.
My best friend said she hated it, actually she said it was horrendous :w00t: 
Would appreciate what you all think.
Thanks SO much :biggrin: 
http://www.dinettegallery.com/store/produc...shley_Furniture
Click on the picture to make it larger.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 4 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757190


> I love this set for my kitchen.
> My best friend said she hated it, actually she said it was horrendous :w00t:
> Would appreciate what you all think.
> Thanks SO much :biggrin:
> ...


I think it's gorgeous!
From a practical perspective, though, not sure I feel about upholstered (sp?) seats on a dinette set--my thought is that being around food, etc., that they'd get grubby fairly quickly. I know I'd never do it with my kids, but even without I think I'd shy away.
But is sure is pretty...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Andrea, that is my style and I love it. Do the seats match your kitchen?
I think it is great and would buy it in a heart beat!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Apr 4 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757193


> Andrea, that is my style and I love it. Do the seats match your kitchen?
> I think it is great and would buy it in a heart beat![/B]


Holy crap I never thought about the seats :blink: but I can incorporate it , I think


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it's a beautiful set if you like the more elegant country cottage look.  The seat cushions are my favorite part.

My personal style is Pottery Barn type things, so it's not something I would purchase for myself, but like I said, it is beautiful if it matches your decor well.  Go for it! I also love the seat backs.


----------



## puppas (Feb 13, 2009)

I think if it blends with what you already have then go for it. Do you have other pieces of furniture that have a white/distressed look? Take a look at the legs on this set...do you have other pieces that are similar ? What color are your kitchen cabinets? You can always change the pillows for the season. i.e.- flowers for spring, yellows for summer, warm reds for fall. My advice, and I'm in the business, is to ignore your friend. Sometimes the "Aunt Mables" (as we call them when they come look at something that we've done and give a negative critique), are plain 'ole jealous. I love the set. Go for it!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

It looks like one I had a few years back but I had white tile on the middle of the table. I don't picture you with the country inspired motif in the kitchen. :bysmilie:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

It is what it is

very 'french country'

Your friend must not be into that style.

I like it but it wouldn't fit my home (spanish mission style)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 4 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757201


> It looks like one I had a few years back but I had white tile on the middle of the table. I don't picture you with the country inspired motif in the kitchen. :bysmilie:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: WHY
My whole house is very traditional :HistericalSmiley: Maggie, I am a nice person ya know :biggrin: 
and whats a motif :blink:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love it and if I had white cabinets and the colors/decor to coordinate I'de go for it. I've had fabric chair seats for years on my dining room set and no problems at all. I've recovered them once, simply out of 'want' not 'need' and am in the process of looking for fabric once again, just because it is soooo easy to do and it does change the whole look. .. and I'm one who likes to 'change' for the sake of it LOL 
Of course if there are small children who would be using this on a reg basis , the fabric might be something you'd want to think about, but a spray of 'Scotch Guard' fabric protecter does a good job of warding off stains. Also, as I said.. recovering is extremely easy to do! If I can do it anybody can! 

Having said that... I think if you love it and it fits your decor so you'll like the 'whole picture' once in your home... then get it!! Even if nobody else liked it.. who cares...it's your home. Furniture/decor preference is such a personal thing. I've been in many homes that I've loved the decorating choices but wouldn't necessarily want it in mine.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 4 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757207


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 4 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757201





> It looks like one I had a few years back but I had white tile on the middle of the table. I don't picture you with the country inspired motif in the kitchen. :bysmilie:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: WHY
My whole house is very traditional :HistericalSmiley: Maggie, I am a nice person ya know :biggrin: 
and whats a motif :blink:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Never said you weren't my friend just don't picture you as liking the country theme.


motif -

1: a usually recurring salient thematic element (as in the arts) ; especially : a dominant idea or central theme
2: a single or repeated design or color


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I think it is a beautiful set of furniture, but I can tell you from first-hand experience that the white legs will get scuff marks on them very, very easily, from shoes. As hard as you try for it not to happen, it will happen. Just something else to think about! :huh: But hey, I guess that's what paint is for! Go for it ... as others have said, it's your choice, not your friend's, and unless she is paying for it ... well ...


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I love Ashley furniture, practically our whole house is from Ashley. I like the set, it is very French country. Not my taste at All, but that doesn't mean it isn't pretty! 

Our set has black vinyl faux leather seats, which I was concerned about until I realized that the seats are very easy to remove and re-cover if need be. I wouldn't worry about that part. You can always re-cover them if they get icky.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I'd buy a circular or oblong table. White on furniture legs will mean a lot of marks. I think if this set is going to be within eye view it should go along with the rest of the furniture.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 4 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757217


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 4 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757207





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 4 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757201





> It looks like one I had a few years back but I had white tile on the middle of the table. I don't picture you with the country inspired motif in the kitchen. :bysmilie:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: WHY
My whole house is very traditional :HistericalSmiley: Maggie, I am a nice person ya know :biggrin: 
and whats a motif :blink:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Never said you weren't my friend just don't picture you as liking the country theme.


motif -

1: a usually recurring salient thematic element (as in the arts) ; especially : a dominant idea or central theme
2: a single or repeated design or color
[/B][/QUOTE]
:biggrin: Maggie actually called me :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I love ya Maggs
Thanks everyone, I am going to get it :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love French Country, my living room, dining room and kitchen are somewhat that decor. I have a French Country dinning room set, it took me 2 years to find exactly what i wanted i carried the Southern Living magazine that had the dining room set that i wanted and i finally found it. My set is an ivory colored distress look with a round pedestal table so i don't have the problem with scuff marks on the legs and sheaf back chairs. With the French Country decor you can dress it up or down as much as you like.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

:smilie_daumenpos: Yikes I wish there was a bit cuter of a thumbs up smiley...but I love it!! I think french country decor is soooo cute and I can totally picture that looking adorable. And like everyone said if the fabric doesn't match you can have it reupholstered in any fabric you want!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I like it and its really easy to recover seats, just unscrew them, cut your fabric and use a staple gun to wrap fabric around seat.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Apr 4 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757216


> I love it and if I had white cabinets and the colors/decor to coordinate I'de go for it. I've had fabric chair seats for years on my dining room set and no problems at all. I've recovered them once, simply out of 'want' not 'need' and am in the process of looking for fabric once again, just because it is soooo easy to do and it does change the whole look. .. and I'm one who likes to 'change' for the sake of it LOL
> Of course if there are small children who would be using this on a reg basis , the fabric might be something you'd want to think about, but a spray of 'Scotch Guard' fabric protecter does a good job of warding off stains. Also, as I said.. recovering is extremely easy to do! If I can do it anybody can!
> 
> Having said that... I think if you love it and it fits your decor so you'll like the 'whole picture' once in your home... then get it!! Even if nobody else liked it.. who cares...it's your home. Furniture/decor preference is such a personal thing. I've been in many homes that I've loved the decorating choices but wouldn't necessarily want it in mine.[/B]


Terry,
I do have white cabinets thats also why I love it. I can get a matching swag for over my Pella doors in the kitchen.

So I think I am going today to price some places , the online one was a great price but they charge 250 for shipping, so let me shop around
Thanks Again!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Apr 4 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757216


> I love it and if I had white cabinets and the colors/decor to coordinate I'de go for it. I've had fabric chair seats for years on my dining room set and no problems at all. I've recovered them once, simply out of 'want' not 'need' and am in the process of looking for fabric once again, just because it is soooo easy to do and it does change the whole look. .. and I'm one who likes to 'change' for the sake of it LOL
> Of course if there are small children who would be using this on a reg basis , the fabric might be something you'd want to think about, but a spray of 'Scotch Guard' fabric protecter does a good job of warding off stains. Also, as I said.. recovering is extremely easy to do! If I can do it anybody can!
> 
> Having said that... I think if you love it and it fits your decor so you'll like the 'whole picture' once in your home... then get it!! Even if nobody else liked it.. who cares...it's your home. Furniture/decor preference is such a personal thing. I've been in many homes that I've loved the decorating choices but wouldn't necessarily want it in mine.[/B]


Terry,
I do have white cabinets thats also why I love it. I can get a matching swag for over my Pella doors in the kitchen.

So I think I am going today to price some places , the online one was a great price but they charge 250 for shipping, so let me shop around
Thanks Again!


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have upholtered seats with my dining set and I have children 7 and 5 and i also have my nieces and nephew over a few times a week and I must say they are so easy to clean every few days to a week as they need it I have the spray resolve the foam one and it cleans them perfect they look brand new again every time I clean them. I am sure considering it is dining room they must put excellent stain guard on them because mine have not stained yet . So I would not base my decision on that if you like the set go for it!!!!
Plus, you can always redo them if needed but, as long as you clean them as needed it should be fine!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 4 2009, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757190


> I love this set for my kitchen.
> My best friend said she hated it, actually she said it was horrendous :w00t:
> Would appreciate what you all think.
> Thanks SO much :biggrin:
> ...



My friend Paula has one almost exactly like it. I like it, I've sat at it many times so that's probably why I like it too. I love your friend. She doesn't hold back. LOL.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I think it is very pretty and your friend could use a lesson in tactfulness.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (bbry @ Apr 5 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757771


> I think it is very pretty and your friend could use a lesson in tactfulness.[/B]


We have been friends for 28 years and I am 38, she just says it like it is.
She has been there for me through everything in life, I love her to death.
I know what your saying, but we just have that kind of relationship where we just say it and we never get hurt 
it's a rare friendship , but I thank God everyday for it :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ummm....I like it...my neighbor has that set and I ate dinner over there tonight....so I better like it. LOL.

In the right kitchen, it looks great!!!!!! It wouldn't look that good in my kitchen....


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I love it! But here is THE MOST IMPORTANT THING................YOU LIKE IT!!!!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I like it. As someone said above, if the upholstry gets dirty you can recover the seats quite easlly--also cover them with seasonal pillows for fun. If the white legs get scuffed, a Mr. Clean eraser will take it right off without hurting the finish. I think it loooks great. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

It has that "country - homey" look. Given the right kitchen or dining room, I would buy it in a heartbeat! I would probably prefer the legs on the table to be a little smaller, but other than that..I think it's real nice.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 5 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757815


> QUOTE (bbry @ Apr 5 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757771





> I think it is very pretty and your friend could use a lesson in tactfulness.[/B]


We have been friends for 28 years and I am 38, she just says it like it is.
She has been there for me through everything in life, I love her to death.
I know what your saying, but we just have that kind of relationship where we just say it and we never get hurt 
it's a rare friendship , but I thank God everyday for it :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I tell you how it is. :brownbag: Maybe not as bluntly. :blush:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

its a really cute set!  Someone once told me Scotch guard the seats... hmm.. dunno it if helps or not but worth a try.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Apr 7 2009, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758647


> its a really cute set!  Someone once told me Scotch guard the seats... hmm.. dunno it if helps or not but worth a try.[/B]


My head must be up my butt  I do have the Scotch guard on my dining room chairs.
Thanks for reminding me, Stacy :biggrin:


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

I love it too. It's beautiful.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Pamspamcayla @ Apr 7 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758658


> I love it too. It's beautiful.[/B]


Thanks SO much!
I am going tonight to Ashley so I can price it against the one I found online.
The one online is a good price but they want 250 for shipping, so let me look around tonight and make sure of other prices .  
Usually Ashley will have free delivery or maybe 100 bucks, plus it's right near me in New Jersey


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 7 2009, 09:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758627


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 5 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757815





> QUOTE (bbry @ Apr 5 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757771





> I think it is very pretty and your friend could use a lesson in tactfulness.[/B]


We have been friends for 28 years and I am 38, she just says it like it is.
She has been there for me through everything in life, I love her to death.
I know what your saying, but we just have that kind of relationship where we just say it and we never get hurt 
it's a rare friendship , but I thank God everyday for it :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I tell you how it is. :brownbag: Maybe not as bluntly. :blush:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Of course you do, thats one of the reasons I love you :biggrin:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

:shocked: Don't you want my opinion before going forward with the purchase??????


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Apr 7 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758665


> :shocked: Don't you want my opinion before going forward with the purchase?????? [/B]


Well I have been waiting days now for you to post, so now that you found me, go ahead comment :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I like it! So you can go ahead and get it now   ~..............does the rest of the family like it???


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I like it too. It's very pretty I think. My husband bought an oak set practically brand new at a yard sale. The seats were white & I didn't care for that so we changed the fabric. It's really easy if you ever have to do it.


----------

